# DC insurance boss fired after criticism of ACA fix



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Benghazi scandal no one fired,GSA scandal no one fired,IRS scandal no one fired,DOJ scandals no one fired,Obamacare abortion no one fired........Your opinion isnt shared by the Dear Leader ...FIRED.

The insurance commissioner of Washington DC was fired a day after criticizing President Obama's plans to fix problems with the Affordable Care Act, the Washington Post reported.
On Thursday, the president said people who had had their insurance canceled because of the law would be able to keep it next year. Insurers were quick to criticize the plan, though, as being difficult and costly to implement on short notice.
Some regulators were also skeptical, among them DC commissioner William White, the Post said.
According to the paper, White issued a statement Thursday saying the president's fix "undercut the purpose of the exchanges."
By the next morning, the Post reported, the statement had been removed from the web, and by Friday afternoon, DC officials fired White.
White told the paper he thought his dismissal was linked to his statement. An insurance department spokesman declined comment to the Post on White's status.
http://www.cnbc.com/id/101204817?__...yahoo&doc=101204817|DC official fired over Ob


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

At least he was only fired, and didn't suffer a mysterious "heart attack"...

Sent from my wicked smaht Droid Maxx


----------

